# Choosing Roofing Shingles



## ANITTA (Mar 16, 2008)

I HAVE A ROOFER TO START ON MY HOUSE TOMORROW WHAT SHINGLES WOULD YOU PREFER TO BE BEST ? ELK/GAF OR OWENS CORNING OAKRIDGE PRO.I WANT THE BEST TO BE USED FOR MY ROOF .


----------



## ANITTA (Mar 16, 2008)

*Choosing Shingles For A House*

I Need Help For Selecting Shingles On My House What Would You Recommend Elk/gaf Or Owens Corning .


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Roof shingles*

I would ask the roofer which one they recommend and why. Also ask them for references of people who have used the different roofing shingles so you can call and ask how they have held up. Here's a link to some information about GAF --they seem to have lots of design options, but I still would check out the recommendations with other home owners. 

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/14883.shtml


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If he is starting tomorrow and you have not decided yet, how can he finish his job? How can he start it?

This is extremeley late to be making a style and color choice.

The "Best" shingles would be the Certainteed Grand Manor or Carriage House Shingles. GAF has their versions of the higher end too, but their have been some complains and reservations about choosing that brand, since the merger with Elk.

I need more information from you about what is in your contract specifications before I can offer reated advise.

Is it a tear-off or a reroof?

Is the intake ventilation adequate? What is its NFVA total?

Is a continuous ridge vent being installed? 

Are new counter flashings required?

The best shingle in the world will not last very long, if the rest of the roofing system specifications are not done properly.

Ed


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm no roofer, but i put Oak Ridge Pro 30 on my house two years ago. They went down easy and sealed up really good. Very pleased.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

gaf camelot,certainteed presidentials, both are considered top line,depends what look you want,the presidentials is the best shake look by far,but also requires more labor for correct installation,also a lot of the higher end shingles,2 above,certainteed grand manor,carriage house require installation of open metal valleys








\


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

TRG, is that roof one that you did?

Where do you find a source for the ridge roll metal? The colsest place to me requires shipping charges out of the ying-yang and you have to purchase full box quantities of it.

Nice looking job. :thumbsup: 

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

no I posted one of yours(not)castle bldg supply,white plains,ny


----------

